# 1890s Racer? My New Toy!! How You Like It??



## carlitos60 (Jul 29, 2019)

It's a Keeper,,,,,,,But Like Always; In The Cabe, Money Talks!!
How You Like It??


----------



## Velo-dream (Jul 30, 2019)

how much money wold persuade her to talk .....??


----------



## locomotion (Jul 30, 2019)

Curious as to what makes this Crescent, yet another racer?
Is it the added Kelly bars? The added toe clips? or The actual model number on the headbadge that proves this is an actual Crescent "racer" model?

What is the model number on the headbadge?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 30, 2019)

The Crescent Racer has “Racer” on the badge. The only difference is the denoted badge and the color of the frame.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 30, 2019)

Here is the Crescent Racer badge.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 30, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here is the Crescent Racer badge.
> 
> View attachment 1038823
> 
> View attachment 1038824




that bicycle is incredible .... wow


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 31, 2019)

As far as I have Learned; Badges Come and Go, Usually 2 Screws!
IF It Looks Like a Racer, Rides Like a Racer, Weights Like a Racer;;;;It Must be a Racer!!
The Badge is No: 10
It Reminds Me of My 1898 Dayton Racer!!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 1, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here is the Crescent Racer badge.
> 
> View attachment 1038823
> 
> View attachment 1038824




From the "IngoMike" sale. 

Just search "Crescent Racer" and all those pics will come up. Odd Russian(?) name on the down tube.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2019)

Carlitos! I like it! What year do you think it is?  Can we see more pics? Are the hubs original to the bike?


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2019)

This is from my 1897 Crescent catalog.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2019)

In the same catalog, the number 9 is the mens version of the 10.  The 97 catalog also features another model that they called the "Racer".


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2019)

The 97 catalog also shows 2 different style forks. Your fork is different. It makes me think yours newer than 97. Your fork is like the one on my 1900 Crescent.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 1, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> In the same catalog, the number 9 is the mens version of the 10.  The 97 catalog also features another model that they called the "Racer".




I Had Already Figured that The Badge is Not Original; Because Crescent Numbered Ladies Models and Mens' Models Differently in 1897!!
We Need to Look for 1898, 1899. and 1900 Catalogs to Identify the Numerical Sequence They Have!!!
Mine is a Racer,,,,,Just Look at the Geometry of the Frame/Fork!! It's No Brainer!


----------



## Kato (Aug 1, 2019)

I had a 1899 Crescent Model 15..............just a couple pics for info / comparison to yours.
Trust me - I'm not near good enough to know a Racer from a Non-Racer.........


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 2, 2019)

I have the 1900 catalog too, I looked in it, but with just the model number being wrong and not enough detailed photos of your bike, it does not help. Here is my 1900 Crescent


----------



## locomotion (Aug 2, 2019)

carlitos60 said:


> I Had Already Figured that The Badge is Not Original; Because Crescent Numbered Ladies Models and Mens' Models Differently in 1897!!
> We Need to Look for 1898, 1899. and 1900 Catalogs to Identify the Numerical Sequence They Have!!!
> Mine is a Racer,,,,,Just Look at the Geometry of the Frame/Fork!! It's No Brainer!





if you study the frame geometry of your bike carefully compared to the original catalogue picture posted by Giovanni in post #4, you will clearly notice that the rear triangle geometry for the real Racer is completely different from yours!
the tire is much closer to the seat tube on a real Racer, on any real Racers for that matter.

Your frame geometry is much closer to the model 15 in post #14 and #15


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2019)

Hmmmm, not totally convinced that it is a racer carlitos................check out the pic that GiovanniLiCalsi posted above of a Crescent Racer and see how close the rear wheel is to the seat tube.  I'm more in tune with the Ivers, not the Crescents, so I could be dead wrong here.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2019)

A local buddy has this thing would it be considered a “racer” because of the geometry? 
Badge says model 8


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 2, 2019)

1896 Crescent Road Racer from the catalog.

just for reference.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

It’s identical to my 1896 Crescent No.1, except for the badge and the paint color.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 5, 2019)

After Some Research: I Found It to be a 1900 Model: No. 51
I'm in Search for that Badge Now!!


----------

